# Essie Matte About You Matte Finisher (Matte Top Coat)



## Bec688 (Jul 16, 2009)

Essie Matte About You Matte Finisher






Here's Essie's contribution to this year's matte polish trend- a versatile, quick-drying matte topcoat!


Polish Before Matte Topcoat...





Index to pinkie: Essie Sexy Divide, Essie Decadent Diva, Essie National Velvet, Essie Over The Top. No topcoat, just wet polish.


And After...







Available August - retailing for $10


source


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 16, 2009)

oh I like that - it means you can still wear your favourite colours.

I wonder what 'mimosas for mr and mrs' or 'my daddy's the king' would look like matte?


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 27, 2009)

I need that one.


----------



## Karren (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes!!! I had a bottle of Revlon matte finish years ago and just haven't been able to find it!! I love the matte look!! Thanks Rebecca!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 27, 2009)

You're all probably sick to death of all the matte collections I have been posting lately lol I thought this one would be a nice for those who want to give it a go without forking out any buying a whole stack of new polishes.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 27, 2009)

Your top picture is hotlinking...please remove that photo thanks


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 28, 2009)

This is awesome... I'm liking the matte look too! Thanks for the info


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 28, 2009)

I love the new matte trend!


----------



## pure25honey (Sep 13, 2009)

I just that in a magazine and wondered if it really works. Looks like it does. Thanks!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 13, 2009)

I want to buy this but i cant find it in stores and I dont want to order online. ugh I bought Orly Matte polish for men but its not as matte as i wanted it to be so there goes $8! Anyone know the cheapest place to get this?


----------



## lolaB (Sep 13, 2009)

Emily, have you tried Ulta? I don't know if it's the cheapest option, but they definitely carry it.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 13, 2009)

I dont live near an ulta so I would have to order online. We had a Sally's (the only one in the city) but the closed it. grrr

Ok, I just bought it off ebay. lol


----------



## <Helen> (Nov 26, 2009)

That's so cool I want it!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 26, 2009)

i have this, and just wanted to throw in my two cents.

I am not a huge matte polish fan, so i am not 100 percent sure why i got it. but i find myself using this more than my regualr top coat because it dries so freaking fast. and it does not get any nail indents in it if you touch your nail by accident.

really i am totaly in love with this stuff i wish they would make a fast dry top coat that went on as thinly and smoothly as this does


----------

